# Best Graphics Cards for Mining



## ОТСТАЛАЯ ПИЗДА (Jun 9, 2019)

I have mined with only a couple of cards - RX580, GTX 1050ti
obviously not on a large scale but what cards have people had 
a lot of success with and with a minimum amount issues?


----------



## pentylspacer2600 (Jun 10, 2019)

i suggest a pick axe or explosives man computer chips would break if you hit them against a rock


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jun 10, 2019)

Try using a 3DFX Voodoo 2 in SLI!


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 10, 2019)

Cedric_Eff said:


> Try using a 3DFX Voodoo 2 in SLI!



I'd love to see someone like Linus do a video about 3DFX mining. That'd be neat.

Try something AMD based. That was the card type that went up in price a lot when the price peaked over $10k.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jun 10, 2019)

A long walk off a short pier


----------



## Terminus Est (Jun 10, 2019)

Why don't you mine yourself off of a cliff or in front of a train


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 10, 2019)

If you're mining salt, you're going to need dank may-mays and racist ideology. 

You're halfway there!


----------



## Terminus Est (Jun 10, 2019)

Cedric_Eff said:


> Try using a 3DFX Voodoo 2 in SLI!


I think the Nvidia Riva TNT 2 will be a better choice to be honest


----------



## gobbogobb (Jun 10, 2019)

I hear the best is a custom Visa MasterCard or discover with a picture of a GPU on the front.


----------



## Just_Pele (Jul 10, 2019)

You wanna do serious mining or just want some supplemental income off a card you plan on using for gaming as well?


----------



## Dizzydent (Aug 7, 2019)

Best card for gpu mining right now is the radeon vii which is capable of 90MH/s and comes at 300w stock but can be undervolted to 230watts without losing performance. It costs 930 Canadian


----------



## ОТСТАЛАЯ ПИЗДА (Aug 7, 2019)

Dizzydent said:


> Best card for gpu mining right now is the radeon vii which is capable of 90MH/s and comes at 300w stock but can be undervolted to 230watts without losing performance. It costs 930 Canadian


They discontinued the VII, I ended up getting a Vega 64 for 300 bucks (I got lucky). Big Navi next year gunna kill it though, plus the new intel cards might be interesting.


----------



## Dizzydent (Aug 7, 2019)

Syndrome of a Down said:


> They discontinued the VII, I ended up getting a Vega 64 for 300 bucks (I got lucky). Big Navi next year gunna kill it though, plus the new intel cards might be interesting.


You can still get the radeon vii. I actually am waiting on one from Amazon right now. The new navi cards are apparently terrible at mining from everything I've read but it may just take some time to optimize although I'm not going to hold my breath


----------



## ОТСТАЛАЯ ПИЗДА (Aug 7, 2019)

Dizzydent said:


> You can still get the radeon vii. I actually am waiting on one from Amazon right now. The new navi cards are apparently terrible at mining from everything I've read but it may just take some time to optimize although I'm not going to hold my breath


The issue is number of compute units, it only 40 units which means it has lower tflop than the vega 64 (and lower tdp) but they haven't made the big die version yet. Unit to unit its more efficient because of the newer architecture plus smaller manufacturing process (7nm vs 14nm). Plus by the time it comes out next hear there hopefully will be some changes made to mining software to optimize for the cards.


----------



## CWJones (Aug 8, 2019)

Depends on your price range, but the Vega 64 is a good miner and not too pricey.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Aug 9, 2019)

Mining on video cards is practically dead at this point. Also from what I hear the Navi cards are going to be ass at mining


----------



## Dizzydent (Aug 9, 2019)

All navi results suck for mining. I mine on a rx580 and it gets me 20 Canadian a month if I leave it running non stop. I paid 150 for the card used online which is a bit less than half price new so if i never turn my PC off I can make my money back in 8 months also accounting for my power being included in my rent. If I was paying for power it would double the time for me to pay off the equipment and that's not even accounting for the increased level of difficulty that goes along with mining over time making it even more risky.

But I bought my card to play borderlands 3 and the new doom when it comes out. The fact that it can mine in the off time is just a bonus and again its still only 20 bucks a month. It's just a hobby and let's me play amateur day trader a bit for fun with negligable funds with no real investment into mining specifically.

Buying an entire rig specifically for mining with GPUs or even asic's today is not profitable when factoring in equipment costs cause you'll spend 2 years trying to break even and even then there's no guarantee. Everyone invested in mining today is just praying there's going to be another boom and in the meantime pounding sand.

If you got a decent gpu you use for gaming first that has a good reported hashrate then put it to work when you're not using it and squeeze a few dollars out of it a month just for fun, otherwise I probably wouldn't bother


----------



## The best and greatest (Aug 9, 2019)

Dizzydent said:


> All navi results suck for mining. I mine on a rx580 and it gets me 20 Canadian a month if I leave it running non stop. I paid 150 for the card used online which is a bit less than half price new so if i never turn my PC off I can make my money back in 8 months also accounting for my power being included in my rent. If I was paying for power it would double the time for me to pay off the equipment and that's not even accounting for the increased level of difficulty that goes along with mining over time making it even more risky.
> 
> But I bought my card to play borderlands 3 and the new doom when it comes out. The fact that it can mine in the off time is just a bonus and again its still only 20 bucks a month. It's just a hobby and let's me play amateur day trader a bit for fun with negligable funds with no real investment into mining specifically.
> 
> ...


This is why I ask if there's room for an economical in-home machine for turning excess power (Assuming you produce your own electricity here) into a stored value.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Aug 9, 2019)

The best and greatest said:


> This is why I ask if there's room for an economical in-home machine for turning excess power (Assuming you produce your own electricity here) into a stored value.



I don't think it's economically viable to do any sort of crypto mining with video cards.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Aug 9, 2019)

Someone else's.


----------



## Deadwaste (Aug 12, 2019)

i have intel hd graphics will that do?


----------



## Dizzydent (Aug 12, 2019)

If you have a decent Intel i7 you may be able to get 12 cents of monero a day currently. What are you waiting for?!


----------

